# Chair Socks Knit FREE



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Chair socks are great for protecting those nice hardwood floors or linoleum. I've got them on my table legs too.

http://www.greasy.com/nittineedles/ribbed_chair_socks_free_pattern.html#.U8c7SUCmXwk


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Chair socks are great for protecting those nice hardwood floors or linoleum. I've got them on my table legs too. Three years ago I saw these on all the chairs in a restaurant in the Maritimes.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like a great stashbuster project. Almost makes me wish I had some hardwood floors instead of all carpet.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Could be a nice hostess gift.


----------



## Diane C (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the free pattern...I have one question...I looked at the pattern, but it does not say if it is knitted in the round or not. It would seem that it should be in the round, but there were no instructions as to the round or sewing it together at the end.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great idea


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey, what a cool idea! Thanks so much.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Diane C said:


> Thanks for the free pattern...I have one question...I looked at the pattern, but it does not say if it is knitted in the round or not. It would seem that it should be in the round, but there were no instructions as to the round or sewing it together at the end.


It's knit back and forth, Diane. The clue is that the instructions are given in *rows*. Circular knitting is given in *rounds*.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

The fancy chair sock pattern is on the same web site as the plain ones. 
http://my.greasy.com/nittineedles/fancy_chair_socks_free_pattern.html#.U8fED_ldU2c


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Functional and yet pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for this! I placed these on my heavy oak dining room table a couple of years ago. Each one has several cotton balls in the bottom to help prevent a mark on the floor from the weight. It also helps when I want to move the table. I keep the table pushed up against the wall for everyday and pull it out when I have company. It has worked perfectly. No scratches on the floor from pushing it into place. This posting has reminded me I was going to do the chairs. The ones I made were not 2k,2p but k 1 row, p 1 row. I ended with k1, yo,k2tog across. increase in every stitch across, increase in every stitch, bind off. That method makes one like the second picture with the ruffle. The draw string and ruffle does look nice on the table legs.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

jestsat said:


> Thank you for this! I placed these on my heavy oak dining room table a couple of years ago. Each one has several cotton balls in the bottom to help prevent a mark on the floor from the weight. It also helps when I want to move the table. I keep the table pushed up against the wall for everyday and pull it out when I have company. It has worked perfectly. No scratches on the floor from pushing it into place. This posting has reminded me I was going to do the chairs. The ones I made were not 2k,2p but k 1 row, p 1 row. I ended with k1, yo,k2tog across. increase in every stitch across, increase in every stitch, bind off. That method makes one like the second picture with the ruffle. The draw string and ruffle does look nice on the table legs.


I like your cotton ball in the bottom idea, thanks.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> It's knit back and forth, Diane. The clue is that the instructions are given in *rows*. Circular knitting is given in *rounds*.


Also, it says a PAIR of needles, so it would be knitted flat. Incomplete instructions to not say to sew it up.

p.s. Couldn't use them in my kitchen . . . they would just collect cat hair and look like furry feet. Maybe that would be an improvement ??? might give it a go.


----------



## Diane C (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you, Sewbizgirl...and pointing out that the pattern is in rows...not rounds.


----------



## Diane C (Nov 16, 2013)

BoBeau...I have cats also and know they would be fur chair socks before long, but anything to save the new laminate flooring I had put in. The little pads you stick on the bottom of the chair legs collect cat fur too.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Incomplete instructions to not say to sew it up.


I get the complete instructions for this pattern when I click on the link. At what line do your instructions stop?


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

The ribbed sock pattern ends with cast off. The fancy one ends with cast off, sew seam and lastly drawstring.........


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

4grammy4 said:


> The ribbed sock pattern ends with cast off. The fancy one ends with cast off, sew seam and lastly drawstring.........


Even a newbie would be able to see they would need to sew a seam after casting off. Sorry to be so testy but admin combined these two *different* patterns without removing "Ribbed" from the title and also deleting the link to the Fancy Chair Socks. Very frustrating.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

What a good ideaxx


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

What a great Idea... Gotta keep these in mind... great stockingstuffers!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Diane C said:


> BoBeau...I have cats also and know they would be fur chair socks before long, but anything to save the new laminate flooring I had put in. The little pads you stick on the bottom of the chair legs collect cat fur too.


I know, I know, oh Lawdy, I know. :XD: :XD: Might have to make multiple sets of chair socks.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very good idea. Thanks for the pattern. Might see if I have enough yarn to make a set for the 3 chairs I have in the dining room. :thumbup:


----------

